# Why should I want a knitting machine?



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

OK everyone, please tell me why I might want one. 
I knit every evening in front of the TV. I knit lace and shawls and never use any wool thicker than 2 or 3 ply. I loathe chunky items.

My mother, a serious and excellent knitter had a knitmaster knitting machine (we are talking 1960s -1970s). It made a lot of noise, took up a lot of space, needed expensive extras like its own table and did not "do" ribbing. When she died I inherited it: I threw it on the rubbish heap.

I love very thin cashmere sweaters. When I was working I could afford them. Now it is Ebay or nothing. Could I knit very fine, shop quality cashmere sweaters, round necks, polo necks for preference on a knitting machine? And if so what might a state of the art model cost (I think Euros but can always convert). 

Just mulling it over. Oh and if you look at my location it is between France and Germany which means we pack up and go a lot! I have a sewing machine in each house but to duplicate knitting machines? Are they portable? Transportable? 

This is research so any infor from afficionados would be useful.
Thanks and cheers.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you sewn sweaters from sweater bodies?


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Er no. None too sure what you mean.....


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

The main reason why to want a knitting machine is speed. It's a whole different way of thinking about knitting and to start with at least it won't be much quicker.

One of the main difficulties is tension, (follow the machine knitting post on KP for a few weeks and you'll see the same problems coming up over and over again) and rather than trying to match your tension to a pattern, it is easier to use something like a Brother Knit Radar where you knit the yarn you choose, to the tension you choose, and by drawing the pattern outlines onto the radar sheets, you cast on the number of stitches it tell you to, knit the rows, increase and decrease all aas the sheet runs through the machine.

But if your cashmere sweaters are like mine, and like many of the standard 'classic style' sweaters made in synthetics and wool too, no you can't buy a home knitting machine to knit them, any more than you'd want to hand knit them as they are so closely knit with very fine yarn. You probably can't even easily buy the cashmere yarn that fine as it's something like a very thin lace weight.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Knitmaster Fine knitter and I have knit up cashmere very fine, also knit lace cashmere scarves. If you can get a Fine Knitter 250 needles, I would highly recommend one


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, sorry missed the last question.

Knitting machines take a lot longer to set up and put away than a sewing machine does, and the sort you're thinking of don't fold up any smaller to travel. Due partly to the weights needed for knitting, they are often heavy to transport.

If you want a ribber as well, which I guess you would for the sort of sweater you are talking about, then it's two heavy boxes, not just one, and the learning curve is steeper.

You may be better using the same money to treat yourself to ready made sweaters when you see them on sale, or having your cashmere goodies for presents from a group of family or friends.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I have a Knitmaster Fine knitter and I have knit up cashmere very fine, also knit lace cashmere scarves. If you can get a Fine Knitter 250 needles, I would highly recommend one


I have just measured one of my cashmere sweaters and it's 60 sts /10cm so for my size 14 sweater which measures 51.5cm at the underarm, you need over 300 needles. As I said, I don't think there's a home knitting machine that knits this fine.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I have a Knitmaster Fine knitter and I have knit up cashmere very fine, also knit lace cashmere scarves. If you can get a Fine Knitter 250 needles, I would highly recommend one


I have just measured one of my cashmere sweaters and it's 60 sts /10cm so for my size 14 sweater which measures 51.5cm at the underarm, you need over 300 needles. As I said, I don't think there's a home knitting machine that knits this fine.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

laceandbits said:


> I have just measured one of my cashmere sweaters and it's 60 sts /10cm so for my size 14 sweater which measures 51.5cm at the underarm, you need over 300 needles. As I said, I don't think there's a home knitting machine that knits this fine.


Have you tried knitting sideways? Edna C


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Apologies for the multiple posts. My computer was having a tantrum.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> Have you tried knitting sideways? Edna C


No, but I don't see how this would help as this standard classic style sweater is longer than it is wide, as are most of them.

Anyway, the OP asked if it was possible to knit these very fine jumpers on a knitting machine and even with the finest home knitting machines I don't believe she'll match the very fine pitch available commercially.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, sounds like good advice. I enjoy hand knitting, can take it wherever I go. I get bored knitting sweaters! Save the money from the machine and search Ebay again! 


laceandbits said:


> Oh, sorry missed the last question.
> 
> Knitting machines take a lot longer to set up and put away than a sewing machine does, and the sort you're thinking of don't fold up any smaller to travel. Due partly to the weights needed for knitting, they are often heavy to transport.
> 
> ...


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

This is fine gauge with 250 needles http://www.silverviscount.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=55

These people do cashmere in cobweb weight ... http://www.colourmart.com/eng ... up to 2/72 which is seriously fine. Post and packing is included in their prices.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, how many sweaters could I buy for that I wonder? Hmm. Seems an expensive addition to the fold but hey I have a Bernina sewing machine and that being Swiss is expensive, pompous and heavy.......


polarchange said:


> This is fine gauge with 250 needles http://www.silverviscount.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=55
> 
> These people do cashmere in cobweb weight ... http://www.colourmart.com/eng ... up to 2/72 which is seriously fine. Post and packing is included in their prices.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

You do want a knitting machine, and if you travel between two houses, then you want one in each house. You just don't know that yet.
I inherited some knitting machines, did not think I would want to use them and was going to sell them. In order to sell I had to figure out what goes with what. by the time I knew, I had set them up and enjoyed knitting. It is totally different from hand knitting, even you can combine both.
Machine knit looks so much more even and professional, and it's very fast.
You might not be able to do the super fine cashmere, but you can do very light fabric in much shorter time than by hand knitting.
It's much more popular to machine knit in Germany and more stores and supplies available than in the US.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Hallo,

I knit quite small stitches on a 4.5 mm Silver Reed or Brother machine. Most used machines -- if they are not electronic which is not necessarily needed to knit a regular, not textured sweater, go for a lot less that 1400 pounds. Here inthe US an 840 Brother goes for 200-250 dollars. A knitting machine can be set up and taken doen and packed in its case in less than 5 minutes and is thus portable. It does need a decent workspace to set up. On a 4.5 you would knit with 2 or more strands of cobweb cashmere, makin it a doubleknit weight. The knitting will not be as fine as commercial machines - even a fine gauge will not knit that small. I hope this helps. If you have additional questions regarding these machines, feel free to post back. For information of what these machines look like and what they can do you can visit 
http:\\machineknittingetc.com
and take a look at some of the manuals. In the right hand corner of that site you can search - look for "700" (silverreed) or "890" (brother)


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds to me like you already have your mind made up about them.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

roseknit said:


> I have a Knitmaster Fine knitter and I have knit up cashmere very fine, also knit lace cashmere scarves. If you can get a Fine Knitter 250 needles, I would highly recommend one


Oh how I would love a fine gauge. The one I have is a standed gauge so I knit a lot of 4 ply but I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Angela c said:


> Oh how I would love a fine gauge. The one I have is a standed gauge so I knit a lot of 4 ply but I wouldn't sell it.


You can knit a lot finer yarn than 4ply on a standard machine.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

You might want to look at a machine like I have. It is a German made machine which I'm sure you would be able to find locally. It is a KnitKing AM3 standard gauge. It is a vintage machine but I found one which looked new. It handles a wide range of yarn sizes very well, does patterning as well as punchcard. you don't need to use weights, which I love. This is sometimes referred to as a Knittax type machine. It does beautiful work. It is heavy (durable) though. It really does not take up so much room. I have 2 machines back to back on a table about 24 inches wide with enough room for the yarn in between. I refer to them as the KnitKing and his little Brother. Whatever you decide, happy knitting.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> You do want a knitting machine, and if you travel between two houses, then you want one in each house. You just don't know that yet.
> I inherited some knitting machines, did not think I would want to use them and was going to sell them. In order to sell I had to figure out what goes with what. by the time I knew, I had set them up and enjoyed knitting. It is totally different from hand knitting, even you can combine both.
> Machine knit looks so much more even and professional, and it's very fast.
> You might not be able to do the super fine cashmere, but you can do very light fabric in much shorter time than by hand knitting.
> It's much more popular to machine knit in Germany and more stores and supplies available than in the US.


Totally agree!! Have been MKing since 1969 - still discovering new and different ways to do things.Weaving,for example-in several different ways.What I trrruly love is that I can dream up something AND get the item completed in a resonable length of time,even doing all the finish work by hand! I do have a Hague linker and a Bellinky linker,as well as the linkers that fit on the KM itself,BTW.

That I can dream up a design,put it in my Brother electronic,test the design for the quality of the design itself and also coloring,instead of hours HKing to see if I even like the way the design looks or could possibly be improved......am an addicted MKer!! <G>


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> You can knit a lot finer yarn than 4ply on a standard machine.


Agree.Anad one can create a very interesting pattern on the sstandard gauge KM with 2/24 yarn.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Schnauzermom said:


> You might want to look at a machine like I have. It is a German made machine which I'm sure you would be able to find locally. It is a KnitKing AM3 standard gauge. It is a vintage machine but I found one which looked new. It handles a wide range of yarn sizes very well, does patterning as well as punchcard. you don't need to use weights, which I love. This is sometimes referred to as a Knittax type machine. It does beautiful work. It is heavy (durable) though. It really does not take up so much room. I have 2 machines back to back on a table about 24 inches wide with enough room for the yarn in between. I refer to them as the KnitKing and his little Brother. Whatever you decide, happy knitting.


If anyoe is interested-I have a KnitKing AMc,with ribber-each has its own plaid heavy duty carrying case for sale.Please email me privately if interested. In great condition-no rust,etc.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

The fine needle machines have 250 needles?

Whatever the number actually is, a ribber for it would have the same number. A ribber does lots more than ribbing.

You can also do tubular knitting up to the width of the knitter bed, or you can knit a U-shape (open on 1 end, can unfold to VERY wide width/# of stitches). 

On a 250 needle bed with ribber, using ALL of the needles on both beds, that could be up to 500 stitches wide. 

I have seen some spectacular garments knitted by some Yahoo knitting board members. Lou-Lou, whom so many of us miss since she died, is first to come to my mind.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmm worth looking into. I wonder what it is called in Germany? Does it have a manufacturer label?

Thanks for the suggestion.


Schnauzermom said:


> You might want to look at a machine like I have. It is a German made machine which I'm sure you would be able to find locally. It is a KnitKing AM3 standard gauge. It is a vintage machine but I found one which looked new. It handles a wide range of yarn sizes very well, does patterning as well as punchcard. you don't need to use weights, which I love. This is sometimes referred to as a Knittax type machine. It does beautiful work. It is heavy (durable) though. It really does not take up so much room. I have 2 machines back to back on a table about 24 inches wide with enough room for the yarn in between. I refer to them as the KnitKing and his little Brother. Whatever you decide, happy knitting.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to have 3 Knitmaster machines, chunky, regular and fine, with ribbers to match. They are bulky, heavy to carry and such a pain to set up that you need to have a room where they can be left assembled. With regards cashmere, I didn't have a good experience with this yarn (on the fine knitting machine). Knitted 2 V-neck sweaters for a friend and DH; they looked great to start with, but stretched and stretched the day they were worn, and were never used again.
Fine pure cashmere has no elasticity - so is pretty difficult to use for garments in my opinion.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I meant to continue to say in my previous answer that knitting machines are marvellous for other sorts of yarn.
I have knitted coats, dresses, and many sweaters - they look professionally made as the knitting is so even, and SO quick to do. However, it takes a while to master them - I recommend a knitting machine class if you decide to get one.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Right, get the cashmere message. Sigh. It would be with cashmere I should work. Or alpaca or camel. I have a "thing" about pure natural fibres. Sigh


vancat said:


> I used to have 3 Knitmaster machines, chunky, regular and fine, with ribbers to match. They are bulky, heavy to carry and such a pain to set up that you need to have a room where they can be left assembled. With regards cashmere, I didn't have a good experience with this yarn (on the fine knitting machine). Knitted 2 V-neck sweaters for a friend and DH; they looked great to start with, but stretched and stretched the day they were worn, and were never used again.
> Fine pure cashmere has no elasticity - so is pretty difficult to use for garments in my opinion.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmere and silk or alpaca and silk blended together makes for a strong yarn to machine knit with and they drape very well as a final garment. They come in very fine 1 and 2 ply's as well.

I love machine knitting with cashmere and at a fine gauge. 

But there is also something great about the portability and simplicity of hand knitting.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you want one, otherwise you would not be asking us the question. I have a friend, now 85 who has made the most gorgeous clothing on her fine gauge machine so no one should say it can't be done. Karen Allen the actress 
makes gorgeous sweaters using Cashmere. You can get punchcards that can knit designs that would be hard to replicate with hand knitting.
Pity you threw your mothers machine out.
Watch the videos on You Tube and see what the machines can do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the reason I would want one is to do blankets. I love hand knitting but with Stockinette Stitch there is a Purl row... for some reason over 100 purl stitches in a row really hurts my right hand wrist. I need to bet a therapeutic glove for that hand.. but I also try to keep my purls down under 100 stitches.. I don't want surgery to correct something that could be prevented.. 

I would suggest that you still get a fine machine and use up your left overs for an amazing blanket/throw out of all that beautiful Cashmere


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

well, fortunately for mostly all of us on this website, we are of the exact opposite opinion than you about knitting machines! Actually they are WONDERFUL things and enhance rather than take away from hand-knit items. You really should have given them a try and it is VERY unfortunate that you threw your Mom's old machine in the rubbish.

Ive been a hand AND machine knitter for quite a while and found both have its vices and enhancements. Machine knitting, while yes...taking up room and in the initial outlay expensive...is an ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS way of making a garment fast, professional looking and quite extraordinary. There are tuck, lace, slip stitches, intarsia patterns and just so so many things that can be accomplished with them. Even though you loathe (ha ha) chunky yarns...machines not only use chunky/bulk yarns but also the most exquisite thin yarn too. You truly are missing out in a WONDERFUL WORLD of invention, creativity and altogether good time being stuck only in your world of hand knitting....and seemingly being very opinionated against machine knitting, and chunky yarns as well. 

A Queston: where do you think the most fabulous designer knitwear come from if not from extraordinary machines....home machines included. Don't be so close minded, open your mind to other ways of getting a job done or a creation created....Cars/Horses and carriages stoves/bonfire cooking electric sewing machines/hand stitching houses/caves? scribes and pens/the internet? to each his own....for you...too bad so sad it seems


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey don't get me wrong. I asked the question because I have an open mind. I do however have limitations, moving every three months or so from one country to another means key things are either duplicated or carried with us. My mother's machine was purchased in the early 1960s. Believe me it was heavy, noisy and very difficult to use. She spent half the time on it rescuing stitches it had willfully thrown off.

I am a big girl: chunky wool makes me look bigger so no way Jose. I love fine yarns and cashmere and knitting a plain sweater by hand in lace weight yarn is very very dull I can promise you. Hence the thought of a machine that would do the job for me. My mind is still open. We move off to France soon so I shall continue the investigation there.


MarieDe said:


> well, fortunately for mostly all of us on this website, we are of the exact opposite opinion than you about knitting machines! Actually they are WONDERFUL things and enhance rather than take away from hand-knit items. You really should have given them a try and it is VERY unfortunate that you threw your Mom's old machine in the rubbish.
> 
> Ive been a hand AND machine knitter for quite a while and found both have its vices and enhancements. Machine knitting, while yes...taking up room and in the initial outlay expensive...is an ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS way of making a garment fast, professional looking and quite extraordinary. There are tuck, lace, slip stitches, intarsia patterns and just so so many things that can be accomplished with them. Even though you loathe (ha ha) chunky yarns...machines not only use chunky/bulk yarns but also the most exquisite thin yarn too. You truly are missing out in a WONDERFUL WORLD of invention, creativity and altogether good time being stuck only in your world of hand knitting....and seemingly being very opinionated against machine knitting, and chunky yarns as well.
> 
> A Queston: where do you think the most fabulous designer knitwear come from if not from extraordinary machines....home machines included. Don't be so close minded, open your mind to other ways of getting a job done or a creation created....Cars/Horses and carriages stoves/bonfire cooking electric sewing machines/hand stitching houses/caves? scribes and pens/the internet? to each his own....for you...too bad so sad it seems


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Good point. If I didn't want one deep down inside I would not a) ask the question and b) read the replies! But which one? And where would it live, these are the big questions!


euvid said:


> I think you want one, otherwise you would not be asking us the question. I have a friend, now 85 who has made the most gorgeous clothing on her fine gauge machine so no one should say it can't be done. Karen Allen the actress
> makes gorgeous sweaters using Cashmere. You can get punchcards that can knit designs that would be hard to replicate with hand knitting.
> Pity you threw your mothers machine out.
> Watch the videos on You Tube and see what the machines can do.


----------



## Mayacara (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you looked at passap/pfaff machines? They are good for very fine yarns, although you would have to buy second hand as they arw no longer made. The E6000 was considered the Rolls Royce of knitting machines (I bought one recently but have not had time to play with it yet). I have had brother standard guage and chunky machines for 30 years and love them.

I've hand knitted since I was five, and there are somethings you just can't do on a machine, but even more things which are a doddle on a machine that would be very tedious by hand.

I tend to knit by hand during the winter in front of tv, but I get too hot to hand knit in the summer so use my machines. Maybe you could just keep a machine set up where you mostly spend the warmer months of the year!


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

PS... 

I have also seen many spectacular, wonderful garments on this forum.

Please forgive me if anyone felt slighted - that was DEFINITELY NOT my intention.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of people try knitting machines and then don't use them. Look for 2nd hand machines of the type you require. I had several before i concluded i m a hand knitter only. Joan 8060


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year, I went to Dream Week at Metropolitan. A lady from Chicago won a knitting machine and was worried how she would get it back to the US. Carol from Metropolitan suggested she talk to the ladies attending from Norway as they pack their KMs into hand luggage to travel around Norway. None of the ladies from Norway disputed this. It almost certainly would have been a Silver Reed.

Personally, I have no hesitation in putting a Brother KM and ribber in the boot of my car along with the table - they are no so heavy they can't be picked up, nor so bulky that I don't have space for all the other items I didn't manage to get into a suitcase. This is not true of a Passap, which you wouldn't want to try moving on your own as you'll give yourself a hernia!

It might be a good idea to go and look at a KM to see the size it really is as I get the impression you don't really know.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Why should I want a knitting machine?.......simple answer....... because they are brilliant.
Pity that you threw your mother's out.

Read about the tutor on the following. Most, if not all, shop sold garments are first designed on a normal domestic knitting machine. They do not set up an enormous industrial machine and just go for it.

http://www.theknittingfactory.org.uk/about

It's knowing how to use a machine that is the secret to how successful you are.

Also look at another part of their site.......

http://knitdesigncourses.com/


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I had one years ago and hated it. My opinion is stick with needles, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Have several friends with lots of knitting machine. However they are knitwear designers and have their own line of clothing. And they do lots of custom work. Also they have degrees from fashion institutes like FIDM in LA. Now me, I think about getting one to do baby blankets with. It is a present that I give to clients who purchase a child policy from me when they have a new born. New born to three years of age I give a baby blanket for the baby...older, if there are no allergy problems, I give the children a gift card to Coldstone or Starbucks. That way the policy has some meaning to the child. It would be nice to have a stash so I didn't have to stop my projects to knit a baby blanket.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I have knitting machines because I don't knit by hand. I tried it but never really got the desire to do it again. I love to crochet but it's getting hard on my hands. I can use the knitting machine without my hands hurting


----------



## inot (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes you can knit fine things with a KM. Now cashmere which has a fuzz maybe tricky but not necessarily impossible. Are they portable. If you want to do it, the deed can be done. I go to weekend retreats with mine. Although it's take it all down and go. The thing to do is to find one and really see if you would want to do it. They are noisy, and expensive. But, it does save time as they are much faster than hand, but you also can make mistakes faster too. It's a big decision.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

You can use cashmere, alpaca, and fine wools on the knitting machine. I have knit with all of these fibers and have had no problem. I find that the Silver Reed/Knitmaster/Singer/Empisal vs. the Brother/Knitking knit at a smaller gauge, which is probably what you would want. These all are 4.5 with 200 needles. For comparison, if you knit on a 2.0-3.75 mm needle than these machines would be fine. And yes I have one or two or three of each, and yes I also have a Passap E6000, mid-gauge and bulky SilverReeds. And yes I do like finer knits and no I do not like Acrylics (which I do use but for play and testing).
Take a look at
http://karenallen-fiberarts.com/
all knit with cashmere on a electronic 940 Brother (4.5 mm) machine. Been to the store and the items are beautiful.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

speed, baby! we want our knitting to FLY! more ideas than time! I like hand knitting, but it's a whole other mind focus.


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

I like to knit by hand but arthritic pain has really slown me down. I have lots of pretty yarn in my stash I really want to use so I am just starting to think a machine might be the answer. Does this sound reasonable to those of you that use machines?


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> You can use cashmere, alpaca, and fine wools on the knitting machine. I have knit with all of these fibers and have had no problem. I find that the Silver Reed/Knitmaster/Singer/Empisal vs. the Brother/Knitking knit at a smaller gauge, which is probably what you would want. These all are 4.5 with 200 needles. For comparison, if you knit on a 2.0-3.75 mm needle than these machines would be fine. And yes I have one or two or three of each, and yes I also have a Passap E6000, mid-gauge and bulky SilverReeds. And yes I do like finer knits and no I do not like Acrylics (which I do use but for play and testing).
> Take a look at
> http://karenallen-fiberarts.com/
> all knit with cashmere on a electronic 940 Brother (4.5 mm) machine. Been to the store and the items are beautiful.


Your work is beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## slien (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you, that site does have beautiful things!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Brabant if you still think that fine yarns cant be knit on a knitting machine, or you are restricted in any way as to what you can knit one them, take a look at the following.......

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251055-1.html#5142609

I hand knit for 40 years before I bought a machine. How I wish I had started machine knitting before buying pins, I would probably be able to make something as good as this if I had.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, there are "portable" knitting machines out there, but I'm thinking that if you have steady residences at both locations it would be best to have 2 machines. Sorry if I sounded condescending in my other response..typing text as it sounds in ones head does not always come thru as heartfelt. sorry. do NOT give up on Knitting Machines...you will quickly learn to leave its aspects as much as 2 needles....oh hell, 200 needles on a machine is more to LOVE!!!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Now that certainly wipes out the frequently quoted view that fine yarns are not for knitting machines. A work of art. 


susieknitter said:


> Brabant if you still think that fine yarns cant be knit on a knitting machine, or you are restricted in any way as to what you can knit one them, take a look at the following.......
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251055-1.html#5142609
> 
> I hand knit for 40 years before I bought a machine. How I wish I had started machine knitting before buying pins, I would probably be able to make something as good as this if I had.


----------



## leshock (Apr 5, 2014)

My two cents...
I never had any interest in knitting. Until I found out I can do it with a machine. 
I have arthritis, and it started when I was 19. So even though I learned how to crochet, I had to give it up several years ago. Two years ago, I did a friend a favor and finished a crocheted afghan for her. I regretted it for days. My hands just plain hurt. To the point where I'll never do it again. 
Then I discovered machine knitting. And my eyes were opened to the vast number of things I can make that would never fit on hand needles. And the things that will, that I don't have to fit around me when I'm sitting. 
I can machine knit in 100 degree weather, without having to deal with where I'm going to put all that warm yarn.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Brabant said:


> Now that certainly wipes out the frequently quoted view that fine yarns are not for knitting machines. A work of art.


That wedding gown is absolutely stunning!!! Oh if someday I will be that good!!!


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

sounds to me like you really don't want a Knitting machine since You are perfectly happy knitting with regular needles. If you enjoy the process and don't need to knit fast then continue as you are. There is a lot to know about machines and how to use them, sounds like you probably don't have the time with all that moving around, and you leave the machine up all the time usually so if you don't have the space it probably won't work for you...it would be more of a Hassel than something you enjoy.


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

If you are going to France check out the superb a line of machines, easily the best and most trouble free and made in france. You'll find ebay a good place to shop foe one...or two.


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

Superba is the brand name of machine in france, sorry but auto correct isn't reliable and makes a lot of mistakes which make me look like a fool who can't type or spell!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

You could well be right. I love knitting. I love making shawls. The idea of a machine was to save money!!!! And to indulge my love of thin cashmere sweaters!!


k2p2ssk said:


> sounds to me like you really don't want a Knitting machine since You are perfectly happy knitting with regular needles. If you enjoy the process and don't need to knit fast then continue as you are. There is a lot to know about machines and how to use them, sounds like you probably don't have the time with all that moving around, and you leave the machine up all the time usually so if you don't have the space it probably won't work for you...it would be more of a Hassel than something you enjoy.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes we are going home to France for a few weeks. I am French. I will check out what is available and continue to mull it over but I think my previous response to you and your first comment ring very true. I am addicted to knitting! Need a fix every day, lie awake at night planning the next project! 
Autocorrect like calculators takes away our freedom to think and write as we will. Hate the dammed things! My mother used to go through the supermarket adding up what she had spent and then check the till total. Several times she queried it and was of course correct! But those were the days when we had to use our brains more.......


k2p2ssk said:


> Superba is the brand name of machine in France, sorry but auto correct isn't reliable and makes a lot of mistakes which make me look like a fool who can't type or spell!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

There is no reason you couldn't do both. Many on this forum do just that. Enjoy both crafts!! What you wish to do can be done on a KM without any problems.


----------

